# Can rabbits eat herbs?



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got two large terracotta pots full of different herbs in my garden that have grown really well. I don't cook much so am not using them and I wondered if I could put one pot in the fenced off area where the bunnies bounce? 

It seemed like a good idea but then I started worrying if herbs would be poisonous to a rabbit as I know some plants can be.

Does anyone know? 

Thanks

Lumpy


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi a simple internet search on each herb should sort you out, i had to do the very same thing this weekend after Cheeko got hold of some corriander! Corriander and rosemary from memory are fine, infact the stalky bits of the rosemary are great as they gnaw on it and it helps with teeth. Great breath fresheners too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

as long as youre not growing the marajuana herb lol or youre bunny would turn into dylan from the magic roundabout


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Most herbs are ok for buns

Heres some links

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_dise..._plants_en.pdf
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_dise...feeding_en.pdf
3 Bunnies Rabbit Rescue - Non Toxic Plants

Google what you're unsure of


----------

